# General > Recommendations >  hairdressers

## Fran

Who and where is the best ladies hairdressers to go to and the cheapest???

----------


## angela5

> Who and where is the best ladies hairdressers to go to and the cheapest???


Think they are all roughly the same price Fran, if you are looking for one in wick i'd recommend Angela's at Back Bridge Street.

----------


## DarkAngel

Id reccomend Angelas too,I go there to get my hair done Always fab! She is always chatty too. :Grin:

----------


## stekar

Notions on Wick high street is good. Pamela is lovely and she doesn't charge the earth.

----------


## Ojibwa

Dena at A Kut above in Henrietta Street is very good. I highly recommend her.

----------


## pirateeye

hair at no.3 in lybster is great shes really friendly. i wanted my hair layered and rang all over caithness and was quoted £16-£20 and when i got to her she charged me £5.00 and it was a good cut

----------


## angela5

[quote=pirateeye;168516]hair at no.3 in lybster is great shes really friendly. i wanted my hair layered and rang all over caithness and was quoted £16-£20 and when i got to her she charged me £5.00 and it was a good cut[/quote

Did you have your hair washed and blow dryed? Or was the £5 for a dry cut?

----------


## pirateeye

dry. but thats what it was for the others and being so expensive. my granny had her hair washed, blow dried and cut for £5.50 the same day as i got mine done

----------


## KitKat

I'm on my friend's computer as I don't know how to post yet!!! Would recommend Dena in Henrietta St. Beautifully clean and quiet salon and very nice hairdressers. Very relaxing getting your hair done here at the end of a hard day at work!

----------


## carasmam

I agree with Kit-kat. Dena's is very good and she was cheaper than some I've been to as well   :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

I'd recommend *Blow Your Top* in Sir John's Square in Thurso. Friendly girls and they always make a great job of my hair. They do blokes hair too.

----------


## dirdyweeker

'Diane' in Market Street, Wick, does ladies cuts on a Monday Tuesday and Wednesday with no appointments necessary. Cuts and blowdrys only, no perm or colouring. To get an appointment at other hairdressers  in Wick  is almost an impossible task.

----------


## Fran

I went to Notions in wick high Street and was very pleased and will go again, thanks for all your recommendations, I will try them all!

----------

